# Fungicide & Insecticide While Lawn Dormant?



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Should I be applying preventative fungicide and insecticide while the lawn is dormant or wait until the spring?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

pjt said:


> Should I be applying preventative fungicide and insecticide while the lawn is dormant or wait until the spring?


I wouldn't apply anything if my lawn is dormant.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I personally never stop. Fungicide and Insecticide like clockwork, year round. Preventative doses and when dormant, I would use products that do not need to be watered in.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

This article states that it is a waste to use fungicides when the pathogen is dormant.

https://turfpathology.ces.ncsu.edu/2021/11/fungicides-not-working-not-so-fast/?src=rss

You should also apply insecticide based upon the target pest lifecycle.

I am in North Atlanta and I haven't been applying either of these during the winter months. I plan to start back up in the spring with an application for grubs (grubex) and then monthly bifen / carbaryl.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Central Texas. I apply preventative fungicides from March to November in many cases. Dec-Feb are about the only super dormant months for our lawns. Insecticides I've always had good luck with Bifenthrin monthly and Imidacloprid quarterly when the daily highs are >50 degrees. I don't get much bug activity in the cold months.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Grass dormancy is not relevant to soil borne Fungai. Honestly, it's merely impossible to diagnose fungus. So many share very similar results. Unless it's a super visible disease such as Leaf spot, red thread or yellow tuft, for example, you need a microscope to ID fungus.

Soil borne fungus, like root rot or damping off are not ones you want to wait around to treat. No matter what you decide, the fact is you cannot hurt anything by putting fungicide down.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Would you apply fungicide this late in central Texas? I have azoxy, propi, and clearys. wanted to get something down today.
Thanks!!



Austinite said:


> Grass dormancy is not relevant to soil borne Fungai. Honestly, it's merely impossible to diagnose fungus. So many share very similar results. Unless it's a super visible disease such as Leaf spot, red thread or yellow tuft, for example, you need a microscope to ID fungus.
> 
> Soil borne fungus, like root rot or damping off are not ones you want to wait around to treat. No matter what you decide, the fact is you cannot hurt anything by putting fungicide down.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Would you apply fungicide this late in central Texas? I have azoxy, propi, and clearys. wanted to get something down today.
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> ...


Abo****ley. I applied Yesterday morning. Ill do it again next month and every month after. Because I didn't do this in the past, I almost lost my lawn to the worst root decaying fungus that developed over winter. I won't risk it again so I am on a monthly preventative-dose application program.


----------

